# XML (FAQ) + Linkliste



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juli 2004)

Offizielle W3C Whitepapers zum Thema XML

XML Allgemein
http://www.w3.org/XML/
-> Deutsch: http://edition-w3c.de/TR/2000/REC-xml-20001006/

XML Namespaces:
->Deutsch: http://www.schumacher-netz.de/TR/1999/REC-xml-names-19990114-de.html

XML Base
http://www.w3.org/TR/xmlbase/
-> Deutsch: http://www.schumacher-netz.de/TR/2001/REC-xmlbase-20010627-de.html

XML Encryption
http://www.w3.org/Encryption/2001/

XKMS
http://www.w3.org/2001/XKMS/

XML QUery
http://www.w3.org/XML/Query

XPath
->http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~obecker/obqo/w3c-trans/xpath-de/

XSLT
http://www.w3.org/Style/XSL/
-> Deutsch: http://xml.klute-thiemann.de/w3c-de/REC-xslt-20020318/

Das XML Portal:

http://www.xml.com/


Fachzeitschriften zum Thema XML:

http://www.xmlmagazin.de/
http://www.xml-journal.com/


XML Newsgroups:

comp.text.xml -> http://groups.google.de/groups?hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&group=comp.text.xml


XML Projekte:

http://xml.apache.org/


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Juli 2004)

Handverlesene Links aus meinen Bookmarks

*XML Einführungen*
- HTML World: http://www.html-world.de/program/xml_1.php
- W3School: http://www.w3schools.com/xml/xml_examples.asp
- Internet kompetenz: http://www.internet-kompetenz.ch/xml/einfuehrung/
- SelfHTML/XML: http://de.selfhtml.org/xml/

*Native XML Datenbanken:*
- Natix: http://pi3.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/~moer/natix.html
- Apache Xindice: http://xml.apache.org/xindice
- Exist: http://exist.sourceforge.net

*XML Editoren (Windows)*
- XML Spy Private (free): http://www.altova.com/support_freexmlspyhome.asp
- PXE: http://www.iol.ie/~pxe/

*XML Allgemein*
- Deutsches XSLT Tutorial: http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/2001/01/167/

*Javascript und XML*
- XML for Script: http://xmljs.sourceforge.net/
- XML importing: http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/tutorials/jsexamples/importingXML.html
- Javascript und XSL: http://www.ib.hu-berlin.de/~wumsta/sgml/xmljavas2.html
- Reading DTDs with JavaScript: http://www.webreference.com/js/column103/
- XML Parsing and Loading from JavaScript: http://www.webreference.com/js/column101/
- Displaying XML Data Islands with JavaScript: http://www.devx.com/gethelpon/10MinuteSolution/16482

Wer noch infos zu bestimmten Themen sucht -> PM


----------



## hela (29. Januar 2010)

*Empfehlenswerter XML-Editor:*XML-Copy-Editor: http://xml-copy-editor.sourceforge.net/​


----------



## z-mon (26. August 2010)

Als Grundlage kann ich folgenden Link empfehlen:

- XML - Extensible Markup Language

Weitere Informtionen über  XPath, XPointer, XLink und XSLT folgen.

Grüße


----------



## Saxer (3. November 2010)

Native XML Datenbank: BaseX (http://www.basex.org)


----------

